# RUDE TRAIN PASSENGER INTERVIEW WITH THE MAN HE TOLD OFF



## TinCan782 (Feb 21, 2015)

Karma, coincidence, or irony?

http://abc7.com/careers/karma-rude-train-passenger-lands-job-interview-with-the-man-he-told-off/525338/


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 21, 2015)

That is pretty classic and even after reading the description I still cannot make heads or tails out of what a Python Developer is; that is probably why the position is still unfilled......


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 21, 2015)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> That is pretty classic and even after reading the description I still cannot make heads or tails out of what a Python Developer is; that is probably why the position is still unfilled......


Programming language


----------

